# Target Lifetime Employee Discount?



## TLWorkerBee (Sep 18, 2013)

Is there even such a thing? I've heard over the years that if Target employees work a certain number of years they keep their discount even after they quit. Is this even true?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 18, 2013)

They retire with 10 years or more of service & over 55 or 60.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 19, 2013)

My friend said that when he quit target, he was still able to use his discount card, and he only worked there for 2 years i believe.


----------



## researchr (Sep 19, 2013)

you have to have worked for Target for 10 years or more and be 55 or older


----------



## Reneeisxena (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope that's true, because I got 11 years there now and I'm 57.  I don't have any  plans to quit or retire but it's nice to know I'll be able to get my discount if I did quit.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 1, 2013)

Reneeisxena said:


> I hope that's true, because I got 11 years there now and I'm 57.  I don't have any  plans to quit or retire but it's nice to know I'll be able to get my discount if I did quit.



You will get your pension too.


----------



## nib (Nov 17, 2013)

No, there is no such thing as a "lifetime" anything with Target (except if you have 10+ years of 20 avg hrs/yr every year plus you also have to be over 55, and even under those circumstances you only get lifetime 10% discount at Target stores.  If your health club continues to give you the discount, great, but if you were to tell them you are no longer with Target, they would discontinue your discount.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 30, 2013)

researchr said:


> you have to have worked for Target for 10 years or more and be 55 or older



You have to be older than 55 when you quit, or is it reinstated once you hit 55 if you quit when younger?

ie. I start at age 20, I work for 25 years, I quit when 45, I assume when I am 60 that I will have no such discount despite having worked there for 20 years?

How about if I worked from 20-30 and then again from 53-55, is it 10 consecutive years prior to quitting, and you must quit after age 55?


----------



## grannypricing (Dec 30, 2013)

It would be 10 consecutive years. If you quit then come back after a significant amount time then everything resets (vacation, pay, etc.). You would be considered a new hire.


----------



## StaticSun (Dec 30, 2013)

researchr said:


> you have to have worked for Target for 10 years or more and be 55 or older


----------

